# Ladies silver king



## Dope54 (Apr 12, 2020)

Here is a project I had bouncing around for a long time. Finally had some time to get her going. Still needs stand, lights, horn button and battery tube but she’s good for now .


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 12, 2020)

looks cool with those yellow fenders and chainguard


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah the girl picked the colors. She’s good with that kinda stuff . Thanks


----------

